

Are there statistics on what demographics are more likely to click on an ad? - AaronM

Just wondering if that sort of information is out there somewhere. Im working on doing some ad related stuff, and was curious if certain segments of the market generate more clicks than others due to the demographics of the market. For example, I would think that a site that deals with highly technical information and targets a more experienced user, might generate less clicks, then a site that targets a demographic that is less technical.
======
pierrefar
Yes. AOL did a study, blogged about here:
[http://www.zephoria.org/thoughts/archives/2007/12/03/who_cli...](http://www.zephoria.org/thoughts/archives/2007/12/03/who_clicks_on_a.html)

 _Who are these “heavy clickers”? They are predominantly female, indexing at a
rate almost double the male population. They are older. They are predominantly
Midwesterners, with some concentrations in Mid-Atlantic States and in New
England. What kinds of content do they like to view when they are on the Web?
Not surprisingly, they look at sweepstakes far more than any other kind of
content. Yes, these are the same people that tend to open direct mail and love
to talk to telemarketers._

